# Chumlee - 14 Awesome Years Old!!



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Deleting thread.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

WHY???!!!!! Why did my thread get moved?! 

I purposefully put it in the Main Discussion forum to get more views. Nobody looks at the Senior threads.

Very, very disappointed. :-(


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm afraid I can't figure out how to delete my original post.

I did NOT want it moved to the Senior forum. I wanted it in the main discussion forum where more people would see it. 

Admin - please delete this thread including the picture.

Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

You're right - definitely less traffic over here, but I'm so glad I saw it and can say 14 IS awesome. Happy Birthday to Chumlee.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday to Chumlee - I hope you all are celebrating this week with lots of his favorite things


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy 14th Birthday


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Deleting & moving your thread to the Senior one???
No way,my Chumlee!!!
So, we have to counterattack.
I suggest in return you open a thread " ages of the GR owners" and let's see who would like to be labeled as young or old ))
Or better just completely delete the senior GR thread.
At the end, Carolina Mum will delete my account I guess(

Happy belated b-day Chumlee!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 14th Birthday to Chumlee!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chumlee!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday and hoping for more!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lovely Chumley, I hope you have a fantastic day! xxx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Chumlee!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, Chumlee! !4 years old...how great is that!!!! You are AWSOME!!! Here's to many more!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chumlee. 
14 is awesome !


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday Chumlee!


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, not sure exactly where the thread ended up for me to see it, but I did, and I'm glad! Always so wonderful to hear of senior birthdays!

Chumlee looks happy and healthy, and hope the celebration was fantastic!

Jennifer


----------



## Pravin (Apr 24, 2019)

Happy birthday Chumle, you look awesome!


----------

